# BattleStar Galactica:Season 3.0--10/20/06--Arc 3



## Truth Seeker (Oct 20, 2006)

[imagel]http://galacticastation.com/Gallery/Episode/se3/300/302/303.gif[/imagel]





*EXODUS Pt2.*









# Original airdate: Oct 20th 2006
# Production Number: 303
# Executive Producers: *R.D. Moore, David Eick*
# Co-Executive Producer: *Paul Leonard*
# Producer: *Harvey Frand*
# Associate Producer:* Trisha Brunner*
# Written by:* Bradley Thompson and David Weddle*
# Directed by: *Felix Acala*

*Starring*: *Mary McDonnell, Edward James Olmos, Jamie Bamber, Katee Sackhoff, James Callis, Tricia Helfer, Grace Park,*

Co-Starring: *Michael Hogan,  Alessandro Juliani, Tahmoh Penikett, Kandyse McClure, Aaron Douglas, Nicki Clyne, Kate Vernon, Leah Cairns, lucy lawless, Callum Keith Rennie, Matthew Bennet, Lucianna Carro, Dean Stockwell, Michael Trucco*

The crew of the Galactica and the insurgents on New Caprica coordinate their attacks in a daring attempt to liberate the stranded humans from their Cylon oppressors. But as the Cylons begin to lose control of the situation, they start to consider a drastic and brutal final solution to the crisis.​
.............


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 21, 2006)

Pull out and nuke the site from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Gunslinger (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow.

Amazingly awesome episode so far.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 21, 2006)

Cool.

Sad to see Peggy go.  She was a tough old broad -- at least she went down fighting.


----------



## Aesthetic Monk (Oct 21, 2006)

Superlative.

Even among standout performances, Michael Hogan's was a cut above.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 21, 2006)

This is by far the best episode of what has been -- so far -- a great season.  Everything felt like it was done right and the characters -- even when they did things you didn't want them to do -- felt consistent and real.

Now that we're back to the status quo, though, will all this effoprt be wasted? (I am one of the few among my freinds who liked the shift in direction of the show.)


----------



## Darthjaye (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh My Frakkin Gosh and Holy Shnikeys was that a great episode.   Pegasus going out that way was perfect.     The scene where it comes to the rescue was beautiful.     Nice "camera work" to it.     

Wow did they pull a mind screw on Kara.


----------



## Darthjaye (Oct 21, 2006)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Pull out and nuke the site from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.





Or roll in the CN nerve gas.   That's an option too!!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 21, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Or roll in the CN nerve gas.   That's an option too!!




You mean GB (non-persistent) or VX (persistent).  CN is a riot agent -- normal tear gas.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank them for showing an immediate encore...

One of the things that truly surprised me about this show is the visual quality they're able to put out on a presumably low budget. Where do these special effects shots come from? There are very few CG spaceship shots from any source that I'd watch twice just to see them again.

And then there was Ellen's appropriate and perfectly written death, putting even more weight on Tigh's shoulders. How much is he going to drink now?

Maya's is a little more confusing. She always seemed just a throw-in anyway. They never developed her as a character so it's hard to see much drama in her death.

Is it just me, or is Baltar stuck with the cylons now? Even upon rewatching, where he ended up seemed uncertain. Took them 2+ years to do that. Whoa.

I think Leobon is my favorite cylon. Totally creepy.

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## lrsach01 (Oct 21, 2006)

As fantastic as seeing the Pegasus go down fighting was, my favorite was watching Galactica in freefall over New Caprica. For a split second I thought, "The Galactica can LAND?" Then the ships drop and the FTL.  WOOHOO!


----------



## wingsandsword (Oct 21, 2006)

That episode was incredible, one of the best they've ever done.

Galactica's inter-atmospheric jump and seeing it crashing to the ground and jumping at the last moment.

Pegasus to the rescue, and going down fighting.  

Roslin looking to Colonial One and telling the resistance she's going to _her_ ship, and her sitting back at the desk and taking charge.  She's come so far from being the awkward schoolteacher in way over her head, she now is the leader of humanity.

Gaeta pulling the gun on Baltar (my girlfriend openly cheered at that moment).

Starbuck realizing the child wasn't hers.

Tigh having to poison his wife for betraying the resistance, while she cries and says she did it all for him.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 21, 2006)

Everyone....while you watched this, I was at work, with a friend on the phone, listening to him while he watched it.

His words..."Oh Gee, I just wet myself"...(dealing with Galactus' free fall and and then jump out)  

Special Effects are handled by the same people who worked on the Firefly series, I think. And they did wonders...


----------



## Dingleberry (Oct 21, 2006)

I've always thought this series had the potential to match _Babylon 5_, and this episode achieved it.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 21, 2006)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> I've always thought this series had the potential to match _Babylon 5_, and this episode achieved it.




Surpassed it.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 21, 2006)

Indeed, an excellent episode and I think the best of their "mini-conclusions" on the various mythos arcs they have shown over the past 38 episodes. Whether it was the conclusion to the Caprica/Kobol story arc, Pegasus, and now this one - clearly the best of the "crescendo episodes" so far.

Regrettably in some ways, we are now back more or less where we started. Here's what has changed:


Anders and Kara married;
Lee and Duwala married;
Helo and Sharon married?
Baltar gone from the fleet as a traitor;
Hera in the Cylon's hands;
Ellen Tigh dead;
Pegasus destroyed;
Cylon "peace" experiment a failure;
Human population in the 30k range?

But apart from all that - what's next?   

1. Presidential power struggle in the offing with Zarek and Roslin duking it out at Thunderdome?

2. New Caprica Police and the Collaborators to be resolved?

____________________


The whole Kara~Casey thing though - saw that coming a mile off.

My question from last week is resolved: Baltar is to go off with the Cylons. Our window on the Cylons world. I guess he will still claim to be the rightful President and Roslin...

Roslin is still a school teacher. She may sit down in "her chair" but it isn't her chair. It's Baltar's or Zarek's - but *not* hers.

I did think it interesting to see Six-in-his-head and CapricaSix appear in the same scene with Baltar. The approach so far has been to suggest that would not happen.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 21, 2006)

Like everyone else, I loved that episode.
Unlike shows like Lost, BSG has never let me down. And I was worried it would turn into junk after last season's finale (that worry went away a few weeks ago).

Now I'm just sad that there's only 8 or 9 episodes before the season is over.

And as for comparing BSG to B5, while B5 paved the way for a show like BSG, BSG is by far a better show.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 21, 2006)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> As fantastic as seeing the Pegasus go down fighting was, my favorite was watching Galactica in freefall over New Caprica. For a split second I thought, "The Galactica can LAND?" Then the ships drop and the FTL.  WOOHOO!



*
To me, that was just about the most breathtaking moment in the whole episode.  I watched that one scene at least 4 times on the DVR.*


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 21, 2006)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> *
> To me, that was just about the most breathtaking moment in the whole episode.  I watched that one scene at least 4 times on the DVR.*



Maybe it's just the geek in me, but it was excellent work how they "filled the vacuum" when Galactica jumped out causing stuff to jump up to the sky.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 21, 2006)

BlueBlackRed said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just the geek in me, but it was excellent work how they "filled the vacuum" when Galactica jumped out causing stuff to jump up to the sky.




And how when they left, there was a vacuum effect.  Very fine eye to detail.

One of the best episodes ever, though I still think I like "Downloaded" more.

I don't think that Tigh killed Ellen, I think he just drugged her and left her there for the escape, leaving her on New Caprica.

Also, I love the fact that Adama gets all the praise, and Tigh gets none, except from Adama.  Very fitting.  I think Dark Tigh has been the best thing to come out of the settlement, excepting maybe Depressed Baltar.

I am a little miffed at the way the plan went.  I would think Adama would have had escape pods ready, in case the plan worked, so they could get back and still sacrifice the Galactica and save the Pegasus, which is by far the most battle ready ship.  Likewise, Lee should have got in, pulled his Han Solo, and then jumped out again, bought a little more time.  It kind of seemed like a plot contrievance, since the show is named Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Dark Psion (Oct 21, 2006)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Indeed, an excellent episode and I think the best of their "mini-conclusions" on the various mythos arcs they have shown over the past 38 episodes. Whether it was the conclusion to the Caprica/Kobol story arc, Pegasus, and now this one - clearly the best of the "crescendo episodes" so far.
> 
> Regrettably in some ways, we are now back more or less where we started. Here's what has changed:
> 
> ...




Also the fleet will be much more "rag tag".

Most of these ships have been sitting on the ground for a year and a half and they were scavenged for the parts that built New Caprica and probably used their fuel to power the buildings before the cylons came.

Also, when you add in the ships that were lost when Gina detonated the Nuke last season and especially the loss of the Pegasus (That ship had a lot of resources to draw upon), the fleet is going to be in very bad shape.

The next couple episodes will be very interesting to see where the characters end up. Lee is not the only one out of combat shape, both physically and mentally.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 21, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Special Effects are handled by the same people who worked on the Firefly series, I think. And they did wonders...



I know it's also the same visual effects supervisor from DS9. As much as I like that show, the effects back then were nothing compared to some of the BSG stuff.


----------



## jhallum (Oct 22, 2006)

So does anyone know where to get a nice hi-res screenshot of Galactica peeking out of the nebula?  That's a desktop background right there!  Heck, even a shot of Pegasus opening up with her forward batteries would be pretty sweet!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 22, 2006)

So, the moose-stash is gone. What about Lee's fat? What is it gonna take for that to be gone?

Also, when will this episode air again? I missed it the first go.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

My mind said "Shark in space", when I saw that.


			
				jhallum said:
			
		

> So does anyone know where to get a nice hi-res screenshot of Galactica peeking out of the nebula?  That's a desktop background right there!  Heck, even a shot of Pegasus opening up with her forward batteries would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Gunslinger (Oct 22, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I don't think that Tigh killed Ellen, I think he just drugged her and left her there for the escape, leaving her on New Caprica.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that Adama gets all the praise, and Tigh gets none, except from Adama.  Very fitting.  I think Dark Tigh has been the best thing to come out of the settlement, excepting maybe Depressed Baltar.




I'm pretty sure he killed her; drugging her and leaving her for dead seems like a very strange way to go about doing it.

I felt really bad for Tigh at the end.  He's just broken mentally and phyically, and while everyone is cheering for Adama no even notices the shell of a man who had perhaps the most difficult role of anyone involved in the escape.  Not only did he have to poison his own wife (who he still loved) for treason, but he also had to order numerous suicide attacks by men he knew very well.  I wouldn't be surprised if he tries to kill himself in the next episode.


----------



## PoppaGunch (Oct 22, 2006)

Bah!  President Tigh!

Gods help them all.  LoL


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2006)

Half a season...


			
				BlueBlackRed said:
			
		

> Like everyone else, I loved that episode.
> Unlike shows like Lost, BSG has never let me down. And I was worried it would turn into junk after last season's finale (that worry went away a few weeks ago).
> 
> Now I'm just sad that there's only 8 or 9 episodes before the season is over.
> ...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 22, 2006)

So, how long before someone starts kvetching about how the show jumped the space shark? 

I mean, how can they top this aside from producing a wonderful show, produced by great writers and performed by great actors, a show that plumbs the depths of the drama and tragedy of the human condition at its bleakest - and therefor arguably most pure - and on the hole is a worthy science fiction take on the Aenied? How? I ask you how? 

Heh.

Where do you want to see the show go? How long do you think they can keep the show good and how long will the show last?

Anyone read any of the books for the new show? They any good?

And when will this episode air again?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 22, 2006)

The special effects were indeed top notch. They don't actually show that much scenes, but whenever they do, each scene looks amazing. 

The scene with Karas mindgame - pure evil. Leoben is ...incredible. 
The scene between Tigh and Ellen - awesome, bitter.
Pegasus going down fighting - awesome. (Even if they also used the cliché of "dying hero ship rams enemy ships")
Galactica falling through the atmosphere - pure amazing visual. (and it was a good idea to include that scene in the teaser, because learning the real context and having expectations overblown is part of the fun  )

Very good episode indeed. 


I don't agree with others that we are back where we started - a lot of things changed. The only things that are really still the same is that the main actors remained, the RFT is again running and searching for Earth. The relationships have advanced and changed, Baltar is now with the Cylons, minor characters are dead. Very important for the show - a lot of characters made bad decisions or at least decisions that might haunt them for a while. 



> I am a little miffed at the way the plan went. I would think Adama would have had escape pods ready, in case the plan worked, so they could get back and still sacrifice the Galactica and save the Pegasus, which is by far the most battle ready ship. Likewise, Lee should have got in, pulled his Han Solo, and then jumped out again, bought a little more time. It kind of seemed like a plot contrievance, since the show is named Battlestar Galactica.



From what it loooked like with Pegasus, they don't really have escape pods (at least not FTL capable ones) on the Battlestar, so they need Raptors to do the evacuating. Even if they had on board - Galacticas destruction or evacuation would have meant the failure of the mission - once the Basestars and the Raiders aren't bound with Galactica, they can shoot down the escaping ships (or nuke the whole city and all ships from orbit). If Galactica had survived long enough to let the ships escape, they could probably have used any escape pods/raptors available and give up the ship. But their job was to evacuate the planets population, they couldn't leave before that.

Still, it was certainly a neccessity to lose Pegasus, not Galactica, from a story-telling perspective and they could have played it out differently if they _really_ wanted.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 22, 2006)

I love how the show is still roughly following the original show, but in a totally new and different way.

When we first saw the Pegasus last season I think I, along with most othgers, thought the ship was doomed to die in a fight with multiple cylon basestars.  But for a while there it seemed they really were going to keep it.

And I also thought, probably with many others, that Baltar would end up with the cyclons, like he did in the orignal show.  But, after a while I was starting to think he would not.

Now, the original show plotline, like a poorly written old-age prophecy, has finally come to pass.

Very cool.  I just hope they don't follow with BSG 1980


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 23, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> From what it loooked like with Pegasus, they don't really have escape pods (at least not FTL capable ones) on the Battlestar, so they need Raptors to do the evacuating. Even if they had on board - Galacticas destruction or evacuation would have meant the failure of the mission - once the Basestars and the Raiders aren't bound with Galactica, they can shoot down the escaping ships (or nuke the whole city and all ships from orbit). If Galactica had survived long enough to let the ships escape, they could probably have used any escape pods/raptors available and give up the ship. But their job was to evacuate the planets population, they couldn't leave before that.
> 
> Still, it was certainly a neccessity to lose Pegasus, not Galactica, from a story-telling perspective and they could have played it out differently if they _really_ wanted.



It's been established the Pegasus is more advanced and runs on a much smaller crew, thus making it much more feasible to evacuate quickly with a few raptors. I think that's a decent rationale for them letting it be destroyed rather than Galactica.


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 23, 2006)

Can anyone provide a synopsis of what happened on Saturday?  My understanding is that the humans escaped New Caprica, Pegasus was destroyed (were Lee and Dee killed?), Tigh killed his wife, Baltar's been stranded, and the humans are on the run again.  Anything else I missed?

Did Kara and the others all get off the planet?  Gaeta, Tyrell, etc.?

Banshee


----------



## dravot (Oct 23, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Can anyone provide a synopsis of what happened on Saturday?  My understanding is that the humans escaped New Caprica, Pegasus was destroyed (were Lee and Dee killed?), Tigh killed his wife, Baltar's been stranded, and the humans are on the run again.  Anything else I missed?
> 
> Did Kara and the others all get off the planet?  Gaeta, Tyrell, etc.?
> 
> Banshee




Pegasus was destroyed, but there were no stated casualties.  Lee and D made it off.

Everyone got off planet except for Boomer's baby Hera.  Her protectors were found dead in the street, but the baby was still alive, and now in cylon custody.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 23, 2006)

As for the Why was the _Pegasus _ destroyed instead of _Galactica_?

Ron Moore answers this in his podcast:

1 - The show is called _Battlestar Galactica_, not _Battlestar Pegasus_. Peggy was always going to have to go down, but the writers wanted it to mean something. Saving the human race from New Caprica, saving the _Galactica_ and destroying three base stars in the fight (well, one in the fight and two in her death throes) was as dramatic as it got.

And of course one base star survives. That's the one Dann'a, Caprica Six, Boomer and Baltar get away to, presumably.

2- As for *why destroy it now  * Ron Moore explained in his podcast,  again it was largely a practical decision as much as a dramatic one:
Production needed the space on the soundset where they film as there was no more large space available. There were only ever 4 internal sets for the Pegasus. The Commander's ready room, the CIC, a corridor and a multi-purpose room they used for a number of purposes depending on how they dressed it up (brig, pilot's ready room, etc).

The show is soon going to shift and use Baltar to give us a window into what the interiors of the Basestars look like. In order to build those sets, they needed the space being taken up by the Pegasus sets.

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 23, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> From what it loooked like with Pegasus, they don't really have escape pods (at least not FTL capable ones) on the Battlestar, so they need Raptors to do the evacuating. Even if they had on board - Galacticas destruction or evacuation would have meant the failure of the mission - once the Basestars and the Raiders aren't bound with Galactica, they can shoot down the escaping ships (or nuke the whole city and all ships from orbit). If Galactica had survived long enough to let the ships escape, they could probably have used any escape pods/raptors available and give up the ship. But their job was to evacuate the planets population, they couldn't leave before that.




I could buy that explanation, if one of the lines before that wasn't that most of civilian fleet had already escaped.



			
				Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> 1 - The show is called Battlestar Galactica, not Battlestar Pegasus. Peggy was always going to have to go down, but the writers wanted it to mean something. Saving the human race from New Caprica, saving the Galactica and destroying three base stars in the fight (well, one in the fight and two in her death throes) was as dramatic as it got.




Oh, I know that's the case, and said as much in my last post.  It just felt very contrieved, that's all.  And really, it's a minor nitpick in a rediculously awesome episode.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

This will have to do...don't have that refine type software to keep the pic intergity at higher resolution.


			
				jhallum said:
			
		

> So does anyone know where to get a nice hi-res screenshot of Galactica peeking out of the nebula?  That's a desktop background right there!  Heck, even a shot of Pegasus opening up with her forward batteries would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Geoff (Oct 23, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> Everyone got off planet except for Boomer's baby Hera.




"Not everyone."


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for this, but still Ron and a few others did say, that Pegs was going to go...before the end of Season 2.5 anyway.
But what a way, she/he did...in true Battlestar fashion.






			
				Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> As for the Why was the _Pegasus _ destroyed instead of _Galactica_?
> 
> Ron Moore answers this in his podcast:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 23, 2006)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> I just hope they don't follow with BSG 1980



Heh. It'd be especially funny if they didn't end up on modern day earth as they did in the original series, but instead actually end up back in *1980* again.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 23, 2006)

Arrive on present day earth? I can well imagine *that * intelligence report as they orbit on the dark side of the moon...

[Gaeta to Roslin and Adama]: ...Trucks, tanks, water borne vehicles...not so good. But there's more small arms down there than anyone can count or use. Lots of missiles, short range mind you.  The atmospheric aircraft aren't much use on their own, but they do have some interesting composite materials...Dradis couldn't even pick  some of them up. And they have missile ships that go under the water too. A lot of those.

[Adama, dryly]: Yes, well - if the Cylons invade by water, our lost cousins will be ready for them.

[Roslin, looking at report sternly]: Mr. Gaeta, there is a typographical error in the column under nuclear weapons here.  There's enough nukes listed here to blow up every remotely habitable planet within a 1000 light years of Earth with enough left over to nuke each of the 12 Colonies all over again...

[Gaeta]: Uhm...that's not a typo Madam President. 

[Adama]: 65,000 nuclear weapons? You can't be serious?

[Roslin]: If we had the years to rebuild a fleet, and put those nukes on new missiles...65,000...

[Gaeta]: There are unused pits for even more than that , we think. They are...rather advanced in nuclear weapon technology, actually.

[Adama]: Just what are these nukes for Mr. Gaeta? 

[Gaeta]: Near as we can tell,  the major factions in the 13th colony have them pointed at each other, sir...

**Roslin & Adama look at each other in stunned silence**

[Roslin]: That will be all, Mr. Gaeta.


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 23, 2006)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> And of course one base star survives. That's the one Dann'a, Caprica Six, Boomer and Baltar get away to, presumably.




I just noticed something....did Boomer go bad again?  I thought she was a Helo and a colonnial officer?  Or has she been captured?  Or pretending to be bad to infiltrate the Cylons?

I've missed the last two episodes, so I've missed something..

Banshee


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 23, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> I just noticed something....did Boomer go bad again?  I thought she was a Helo and a colonnial officer?  Or has she been captured?  Or pretending to be bad to infiltrate the Cylons?
> 
> I've missed the last two episodes, so I've missed something..
> 
> Banshee




*Boomer * is the original Model, on the Galactica that shot Adama, was herself killed by Callie and was downloaded back to Caprica. She ended up going to New Caprica with Caprica Six when the Cylons invaded that planet in last season's final episode.

*Sharon Agathon* is the model that got pregnant and went with Helo back to Galactica.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 23, 2006)

With the Galactica jumping into new Caprica atmosphere, I wonder how they want to top that next.
Remember, at the end of season 1, Boomer complained that Gaeta had plotted a course to near the planets atmosphere.
In the first half of season 2 they said they couldn't jump with the Galactica into Kobols atmosphere. In the second half, a group of Raptors jumped into Capricas atmosphere (one inside a mountain
In the first half of season 3 now, Galactica itself jumps into the atmosphere of New Caprica.
What will happen next? Will Galactica _land_ on New New Caprica? Will a Basestar jump into _Earth_ atmosphere?


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't get it. Wasn't Hera supposed to be _oh so important_ and "do whatever it takes to protect her", blah blah blah?

Boy, they sure screwed the pooch on that one. Whatever.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 23, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> With the Galactica jumping into new Caprica atmosphere, I wonder how they want to top that next.
> Remember, at the end of season 1, Boomer complained that Gaeta had plotted a course to near the planets atmosphere.
> In the first half of season 2 they said they couldn't jump with the Galactica into Kobols atmosphere. In the second half, a group of Raptors jumped into Capricas atmosphere (one inside a mountain
> In the first half of season 3 now, Galactica itself jumps into the atmosphere of New Caprica.



I only watched it the one time, but did Galactica _jump_ into the atmosphere? I thought it flew into the atmosphere.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

You cannot stop indirect or direct fire, coming from Cylons...


			
				Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I don't get it. Wasn't Hera supposed to be _oh so important_ and "do whatever it takes to protect her", blah blah blah?
> 
> Boy, they sure screwed the pooch on that one. Whatever.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

No she jumped into atmosphere....


			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I only watched it the one time, but did Galactica _jump_ into the atmosphere? I thought it flew into the atmosphere.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 23, 2006)

It jumped in - and immediately dropped like a rock plummeting to its fiery death, too.  The _Galactica_ is not an atmospheric craft and would have been destroyed. It is only a second jump out of the atmosphere some 30 seconds later that prevented its destruction.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 23, 2006)

I was intrigued and so just rewatched. Cool!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2006)

I guessamatted, that she was off the ground by 500 feet or so, when BSG jumped back into space. If she had hit, man...it wouldn't have been a pretty sight.


			
				Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> It jumped in - and immediately dropped like a rock plummeting to its fiery death, too.  The _Galactica_ is not an atmospheric craft and would have been destroyed. It is only a second jump out of the atmosphere some 30 seconds later that prevented its destruction.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2006)

Very cool estimation of arrival on modern day earth.  I like it!  

If they do show up in 1980's earth it'll only be a jokesy one-off in the 100th episode in season 10.5.

And what would have happened if Galactica's jump had been an instant later, while it was shattering on impact?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, I finally saw this episode. It was indeed a standout.

The woman who played Maya has found a steady, and probably better paying gig, at Eureka, and that is likely why they killed her character her - she was not available.

Based on commercials, thing look bad for Mr. Gaeta.

I think Ellen is dead.

Looks like Zerek and Roslyn have reached an accord.

The 'stach is gone, but the Fat is still around.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 24, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Based on commercials, thing look bad for Mr. Gaeta.



Yep, poor idealist Mr. Gaeta. He's one of my favorite background characters.



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I think Ellen is dead.



Yep. The BSG podcast said it was a sad thing to lose the actress.



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Looks like Zerek and Roslyn have reached an accord.



Yep. But I bet that will change after a while. They were about to die afterall.



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> The 'stach is gone, but the Fat is still around.



Only for now. It'll go away in time.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 24, 2006)

I was talking to a friend yesterday and pointed out that I was sure Casey wasn't Starbuck's kid from the get-go because she was too old. Then my friend pointed out that they'd been on New Caprica for more than a year and that she wasn't. I recalled that and wondered why she seemed too old to me, and then it hit me: it's not that Casey seems too old, it's that Hera seems to be _way_ too young.

As I understand the timeline, Casey (if she really had been Starbuck's kid) and Hera should have been about the same age, but Casey's clearly a toddler and Hera's at most six months-old (and she looks more like three months). It seems like either a mistake on the part of the BSG folks or that Hera's stunted or something, but the fact that they don't bring up her infantile status makes me think it's a mistake. What's with that? Any thoughts?


----------



## dravot (Oct 24, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I was talking to a friend yesterday and pointed out that I was sure Casey wasn't Starbuck's kid from the get-go because she was too old. Then my friend pointed out that they'd been on New Caprica for more than a year and that she wasn't. I recalled that and wondered why she seemed too old to me, and then it hit me: it's not that Casey seems too old, it's that Hera seems to be _way_ too young.
> 
> As I understand the timeline, Casey (if she really had been Starbuck's kid) and Hera should have been about the same age, but Casey's clearly a toddler and Hera's at most six months-old (and she looks more like three months). It seems like either a mistake on the part of the BSG folks or that Hera's stunted or something, but the fact that they don't bring up her infantile status makes me think it's a mistake. What's with that? Any thoughts?




Toddlers are too difficult to deal with on film.  Most tv babies are infants for way too long, and then mysteriously become 3.5 years old.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 24, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I was talking to a friend yesterday and pointed out that I was sure Casey wasn't Starbuck's kid from the get-go because she was too old. Then my friend pointed out that they'd been on New Caprica for more than a year and that she wasn't. I recalled that and wondered why she seemed too old to me, and then it hit me: it's not that Casey seems too old, it's that Hera seems to be _way_ too young.
> 
> As I understand the timeline, Casey (if she really had been Starbuck's kid) and Hera should have been about the same age, but Casey's clearly a toddler and Hera's at most six months-old (and she looks more like three months). It seems like either a mistake on the part of the BSG folks or that Hera's stunted or something, but the fact that they don't bring up her infantile status makes me think it's a mistake. What's with that? Any thoughts?




The impression I got was that the cyclons were claiming to have genetically created Casey at an older age, while Hera was born through a fairly natural birthing process.

But yeah, I thought Casey was way too old as well.


----------



## BobROE (Oct 25, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I was talking to a friend yesterday and pointed out that I was sure Casey wasn't Starbuck's kid from the get-go because she was too old. Then my friend pointed out that they'd been on New Caprica for more than a year and that she wasn't. I recalled that and wondered why she seemed too old to me, and then it hit me: it's not that Casey seems too old, it's that Hera seems to be _way_ too young.
> 
> As I understand the timeline, Casey (if she really had been Starbuck's kid) and Hera should have been about the same age, but Casey's clearly a toddler and Hera's at most six months-old (and she looks more like three months). It seems like either a mistake on the part of the BSG folks or that Hera's stunted or something, but the fact that they don't bring up her infantile status makes me think it's a mistake. What's with that? Any thoughts?




It didn't make sense to me that Casey was half-Cylon cause if she was why would any of them care about Hera?


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Oct 25, 2006)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Very cool estimation of arrival on modern day earth.  I like it!




Actually, given time and assistance from the fleet, we could probably build some decent defense satellites to provide a stopgap defense, and get boostrapped into space fairly quickly.

We'd still probably go down in flames, but with a much better casualty ratio.



> And what would have happened if Galactica's jump had been an instant later, while it was shattering on impact?




A BIG explosion.

Brad


----------



## xmanii (Oct 25, 2006)

Finally got to watch it, and I have to say if that's not the best one yet, it's near the top.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Oct 26, 2006)

What happens to Lee now?  We have an Admiral and a Commander, and only one Battlestar between them....


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2006)

mrtauntaun said:
			
		

> What happens to Lee now?  We have an Admiral and a Commander, and only one Battlestar between them....




Presumably, he's fleet XO and Bill's flag captain. Tigh's not really in any position to be on active duty, and we haven't been shown anyone else as Galactica's exec.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 26, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> and we haven't been shown anyone else as Galactica's exec.




I believe they showed Helo in that position.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 27, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Presumably, he's fleet XO and Bill's flag captain. Tigh's not really in any position to be on active duty, and we haven't been shown anyone else as Galactica's exec.




Apollo will continue to command the squadron of fighters with the rank of Commander.

Saul Tigh is not going anywhere. He's the XO and that's that. Even with a limp and a missing eye, (note - this means he'll get a very cool black eyepatch now) he's the mean sonofabitch who Adama wants in the foxhole with him during this war - because he's the guy who will do whatever it takes to see that your ass is safe in that foxhole.

Lee might be Admiral someday, but Saul Tigh is the older, somewhat wiser version of Starbuck.

They cheered Adama - but it was Tigh who was the one who really rescued them and allowed humanity to escape from New Caprica.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2006)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Apollo will continue to command the squadron of fighters with the rank of Commander.




Bumping Starbuck (who's also not really ready to be back in a Viper), Cat, and whoever was Lee's CAG on Pegasus?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 27, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Bumping Starbuck (who's also not really ready to be back in a Viper), Cat, and whoever was Lee's CAG on Pegasus?




It's hard to say.  Helo, Kat, Lt. Kelly (the Gaeta of Galactica now), and whoever took Dualla's job all have the possibility of being bumped.

What makes it difficult to say is where Lee ends up.  If Tigh is too messed up to serve (which I believe), Lee would be the logical choice to be XO, bumping Helo.  Dualla bumps her replacement, logically as well.  If Starbuck is back to active duty, which I'd put at 50/50 right now, Kat would probably be bumped as CAG for Starbuck.  Of course, that spot could go to Helo as well, so Kat may well be screwed.

[edit] Oops, forgot part.  If Tigh goes back to XO (doubtful) then Lee becomes CAG and everyone else is a pilot.

I'm not sure who would replace Gaeta's replacement, Lt. Kelly.  And no, I don't know who this is, or even what gender they are.


----------



## BobROE (Oct 27, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> It's hard to say.  Helo, Kat, Lt. Kelly (the Gaeta of Galactica now), and whoever took Dualla's job all have the possibility of being bumped.
> 
> What makes it difficult to say is where Lee ends up.  If Tigh is too messed up to serve (which I believe), Lee would be the logical choice to be XO, bumping Helo.  Dualla bumps her replacement, logically as well.  If Starbuck is back to active duty, which I'd put at 50/50 right now, Kat would probably be bumped as CAG for Starbuck.  Of course, that spot could go to Helo as well, so Kat may well be screwed.
> 
> ...




I see Lee getting whatever job he wants, which would probably be CAG.


----------



## Joker (Oct 31, 2006)

I wonder if Sharon is gonna press the issue of her child.  I mean, now that the thought is planted in her head that she could still be alive.

And just for the record, how many Cylon models have we seen?  Seven?


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Oct 31, 2006)

Joker said:
			
		

> And just for the record, how many Cylon models have we seen?  Seven?





Yes, seven 'human' models.  D'anna (#3), Cavil (#5), Number 6 (#6), Sharon (#8), Simon (#?), Doral (#?), and Leoben (#?).

I have a hunce I know of another one that has not been revealed yet.


----------

